# T-Shirt Design Contest: T-ShirtForums.com 8th Year Anniversary Extravaganza - w/prizes!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*T-ShirtForums.com officially launched on April 4, 2005*. 

Now in our eigth year, we are the largest (and friendliest ) t-shirt industry forum with a great community of helpful members!

This time last year, we had just over 175,500 members. *Now we have over 200,000 t-shirt experts, printers, manufacturers, entrepreneurs and enthusiasts all sharing, learning and networking about our great industry*.

Anniversary time can only mean one thing...a *T-Shirt Design Contest Extravaganza*!

Last year's design contest gave us this *cool full color SOCIAL MEDIA themed design*. For the first time, we used Direct to Garment (DTG) by Blue Stripe Printing @Stripes1 to reproduce the winning artwork on high quality American Apparel fashion t-shirts.

Let's see if we can top the number of great entries we see this year.
​
_The art or science of combining vocal or instrumental sounds (or both) to produce beauty of form, harmony, and expression of emotion._

That's how Google defines hip hop, country, rock, alternative, blues, bluegrass, metal, folk, pop, classical, jazz, reggae, ska, salsa, ranchero, electronica, disco, house, R&B and bhangra.

*How would you visually define MUSIC?*


This year's contest theme is:
*MUSIC *​​


Your t-shirt design mission, should you choose to accept it, is to *come up with a t-shirt design about:* *"MUSIC"*

*Take any type of interpretation on "music" that you like. Just remember you're designing a t-shirt that you think people would want to wear *

*Please note that we cannot use the trademarked logos, band names, published song or album names in the design. You'll have to get creative in your interpretation *​
The designs will be voted on *anonymously* by the _community_ and the winning design will printed up and given away as thank you gifts to the members of our great T-ShirtForums _community_ who have X number of posts (to be defined later).





Why should you send in a design? For the prizes of course 

Along with the customary _super mega awesome bragging rights_ that are bestowed upon you, the winning t-shirt designer will receive:


*
The full prize breakdown:*

*
First Place Design will receive:*



 $*2000 USD in Cash*


5 T-Shirts With the Winning Design
A unique forum avatar color of their choice
*Second Place Design (second highest number of votes) will receive:

*

*$150 USD Cash*
*8 GB iPod Touch*
*A Free T-Shirt With The Winning Design*
*
Third Place Design (third highest number of votes) will receive:

*

*$100 USD Cash*
*An Amazon Kindle Fire*
*A Free T-Shirt With the Winning Design*

All qualified entries may receive some type of cool consolation prize including a free t-shirt of the winning design and some other fun stuff 

*EVEN MORE PRIZES TO BE ADDED LATER  STAY TUNED*

*WE ARE ACCEPTING MORE PRIZE SPONSORS FOR THIS CONTEST*. IF YOUR COMPANY WOULD LIKE TO DONATE A PRIZE FOR THIS CONTEST IN EXCHANGE FOR EXPOSURE ON THE SITE, PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO.​
Contest Rules:
--You can discuss the contest here.



Have Fun! 








[*]*The T-ShirtForums logo or name should **NOT be used in the design*  The design should appeal to a wide audience, not just t-shirtforums.com members 








[*]Please do not use any trademarked logos in the design








[*]Don't limit yourself to the design placement or size on the shirt. All over, over sized, wrap around, standard placement, small size will all be considered. If your design wins, we'll figure out a way to get it printed (and document the process here to help others)








[*]As the designer, *you get to decide the color of the t-shirt* the design looks best in.








[*]You *need to have made at least 5 posts in the forum* in order to be eligible to submit a design.








[*]The design must be your own original, unpublished work and must not include any third-party logos or copyrighted material. By entering the competition, you agree that your submission is your own work.








[*]*NEW:* Design can have as many colors as you'd like. We'll choose the best printing method that will best reproduce the winning design!








[*]*Contest Entry Deadline will be: July 15 2013 11:59:59 PM PST
*








[*]Entries will be *voted on anonymously* by fellow forum members for 2 weeks after the contest. Depending on the number of entrants, there may be 2 rounds of voting.








[*]JPG/PNG/GIF previews/mockups should uploaded to:
T-ShirtForums T-Shirt Design Extravaganza 8 Entry Form








[*]The winning design will be the one with the most amount of votes. In the event of a tie, the final decision being made by the T-ShirtForums administrator (like all previous years, it will probably be the design with the most votes that gets chosen).








[*]Limit one entry per member









[*]Winning design will be printed on a limited number of high quality t-shirts and given away to T-ShirtForums.com members with X number of posts (to be defined later ) 








*This year's design will also be made available for sale in our online store* to members who don't get a free one (and anybody else that digs the design).









[*]*To enter, please submit your design on a t-shirt mockup template and one version of the design by itself*.

*I highly encourage all entrants to use the free trial subscription to ShirtMockup Pro to submit their mockup of the design on a t-shirt*. It's quick and easy way to put a picture of your design on a blank t-shirt template. That way, all the entries will be as uniform as possible during the voting/judging process  *It's not required, but it's a free trial and it would be really helpful.*


*CHECK OUT THIS BLOG POST FOR A LIST OF PLACES WHERE YOU CAN DOWNLOAD FREE (and paid) MOCKUP TEMPLATES: Huge Collection of T-Shirt Design Mockup Templates*​*Your design entry should inlcude:*

*A JPG or PNG of just the design image*


*A JPG or PNG of the design placed on the t-shirt template to show the design placement, size, and garment color.*
A high resolution or vector version of the design entry.

*Entries should be sent as JPG/PNG/GIF previews/mockups and uploaded to:* T-ShirtForums T-Shirt Design Extravaganza 8 Entry Form

Please *TITLE YOUR ENTRY* and *include your forum username* with your entry (although it will be kept private during the voting) 

Keep the source vector/psd/eps/ai/cdr/high resolution file on your computer until the winner is named.

 *All submitted entries remain the intellectual property of the designer.* *T-ShirtForums.com will have exclusive rights to printing, and giving away/selling the top 3 winning designs on t-shirts as well as using the image for promotional purposes regarding the shirt and contest. *​*Feel free to discuss the contest and ask questions by clicking here.
*​*Keep on the lookout for more contests and cool stuff in the upcoming weeks...

PS. T-ShirtForums now has a real newsletter. Subscribe today for articles, tips, and forum updates.
*

PPS. If you have an iPhone or iPad, be sure to *download (and rate) the official free TShirtForums app in the app store*! Works beautifully on the iPad, iPhone, and iPod touch!

PPPS. We also have a free official *app for Android available in the Android Marketplace here*.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Only a few days left to enter. Get those creative juices flowing


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Today is the last day to enter your MUSIC themed t-shirt design into our contest! How cool would it be if your last minute submission won the whole thing  Get 'er done!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Blast from the past.


----------



## Calceus (Sep 24, 2020)

Looking forward to new contest.


----------

